# Sucks but might have to sell my bike...



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

This sucks big time...
But i have to put my bike up for sale... I had insurance under my sisters name and it was great but now I have to put it under my name and its just way too much money... I really dont wanna part with it but i think i might have to at least for now...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

have you checked around for cheaper alternatives? I have a pretty terrible driving record and I still only pay $70 a month...


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> This sucks big time...
> But i have to put my bike up for sale... I had insurance under my sisters name and it was great but now I have to put it under my name and its just way too much money... I really dont wanna part with it but i think i might have to at least for now...


No way! Sorry to hear that. 

Like Ryans E39 said search around to see if you can get a better rate. It might take some time but it could be worth it in the end.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I was paying about 600/yr, they are trying to charge me 2k year now... That is insane!!! I have something on my record that is causing this and it will be there for the next 2 years or so which sucks...

Since the bike is financed i have to have the insurance under my name... If it were paid for I would've been able to put it under who evers name i wanted to...

I have called over 20 different places and gotten quotes...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Something you could consider: not listening and putting it on liability... I know my bank that gave me the loan for mine doesn't check to see that I have insurance, risky, but an option nonetheless.

I would defiantely shop around before doing something you'll surely regret.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Something you could consider: not listening and putting it on liability... I know my bank that gave me the loan for mine doesn't check to see that I have insurance, risky, but an option nonetheless.
> 
> I would defiantely shop around before doing something you'll surely regret.


I've actually thought about this... Problem is that my bank is the one contacting me to tell me that I have to show proof of insurance. When I opened the policy I was on the policy but then they dropped me a couple of weeks later. I guess they asked the insurance co. and they said I wasnt on the policy any more.


----------



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you have an address you could use in Jersey? I am sure Ins would be cheaper if it was registered in Jersey.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> I've actually thought about this... Problem is that my bank is the one contacting me to tell me that I have to show proof of insurance. When I opened the policy I was on the policy but then they dropped me a couple of weeks later. I guess they asked the insurance co. and they said I wasnt on the policy any more.


Wow that sucks. I would definately shop around for better rates, my record is *terrible*, I lost my license in under a year, and have gotten 4 tickets/violations (many more verbal warnings), and I'm still at under $80 a month... 
What size bike do you have?


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

xpcgamer said:


> Do you have an address you could use in Jersey? I am sure Ins would be cheaper if it was registered in Jersey.


No, i actually dont. That would probably change things too since the violations are here in NY and not in NJ. Their DMV records are not connected.



Ryans E39 said:


> Wow that sucks. I would definately shop around for better rates, my record is *terrible*, I lost my license in under a year, and have gotten 4 tickets/violations (many more verbal warnings), and I'm still at under $80 a month...
> What size bike do you have?


I have a 600. I dont even know where else to look.:eeps: i have shopped around for weeks on in and have called and gotten quotes for well over 25 companies. (no lie)


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> I have a 600. I dont even know where else to look.:eeps: i have shopped around for weeks on in and have called and gotten quotes for well over 25 companies. (no lie)


Wow that bites big time, good luck though!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear. Good luck with the sale or hopefully fine cheaper insurance.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have gotten two interested people as of now. This one guy seems pretty serious about it also.:dunno:

This blows, I am going to miss my bike big time... Chances are I will have another by next summer :eeps:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

biglovemp said:


> ... Chances are I will have another by next summer :eeps:


And maybe perhaps you will see the light that is Harley-Davidson. :angel: :bigpimp:


----------



## peafam69 (Jul 9, 2009)

i can feel your pain. I just got rid of both my BMW motorcycles (04 Rockster and 03 650). Traffic in ATL made my wife worry way too much.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I found a way around this situation and i will be staying with the bike. :thumbup:

I am veru excited!!!
I was riding just yesterday. It was beautiful out in NY earlier on in the day...


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> *I found a way around this situation* and i will be staying with the bike. :thumbup:
> 
> I am veru excited!!!
> I was riding just yesterday. It was beautiful out in NY earlier on in the day...


Awesome! :clap:

How?


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> I found a way around this situation and i will be staying with the bike. :thumbup:
> 
> I am veru excited!!!
> I was riding just yesterday. It was beautiful out in NY earlier on in the day...


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

SportBikeGirl said:


> Awesome! :clap:
> 
> How?


Well apparently the issue I "thought" i had wasnt an issue...:dunno:

The bank doesnt care who the bike is insured under as long as its insured... For some reason the insurance company took them off as lien holders (which was thier mistake)

All I had to do was add them as lien holders and show proof that the bike had insurance since the beginning.

Problem solved. :bigpimp:



LuvThatSam said:


> Congrats! :thumbup:


:thumbup: 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats! Thats gotta be a *huge* relief! I don't know what I'd do w/o my bike


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Congrats! Thats gotta be a *huge* relief! I don't know what I'd do w/o my bike


You dont even understand the relief that was...
I was actually very close to selling it... Had someone that wanted to pick it up last weekend...:tsk:


----------

